# 20 Tips to improve your grappling



## Andrew Green (Nov 2, 2005)

Althoug to be honest, most/all of it applies to any martial arts skill 

http://grapplearts.com/Gracie-Mag-Jiu-jitsu-Manual.htm


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 2, 2005)

> *4. Repeat the moves over and over*
> 
> Leaders of victorious academies in Jiu-Jitsu and MMA, Andre Pederneiras          (Nova Uniao) and Sylvio Behring (Winner-Behring) dont fear being          repetitive when they assure that the motto is to persist and persist and          then persist some more when it comes to position-training.



I find #4 one of the most important...repetition makes things come automatically to you when you are rolling.  Doing something only a few times doesn't ingrain it enough.

Coincidentally, Sylvio Behring was my instructor's teacher...maybe I like it because it is so familiar!


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good article. 

But ...



> (surf, for instance, is practised by nine in every ten fighters)


 
really?


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

doc clean said:
			
		

> Good article.
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...



Well... probably not...

Unless you are looking at Brazillian fighters in Brazil, then I might believe it.


----------

